# Das Bike kontrolliert verlassen



## Harry_I (14. März 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Ich komm noch mal auf den Worst-Case (Abgang über den Lenker) zurück.
> 
> Ich dachte mir so ein kleiner Bocksprung über den Lenker - vor allem wenn das Fahrrad bergab steht müsste doch machbar sein.
> 
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSqNvYGCtSU"]YouTube- Harry_Bocksprung.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Schildbürger (14. März 2010)

Schöne Akrobatik.  
Jetzt mach das ganze mal auf einem gerade mal Lenkerbreiten Trail im steilen Gelände. 
Oder auf einem Hang, wenn dir das Vorderrad seitlich wegrutscht. 
Das gibt bestimmt einen tollen Purzelbaum. 

Nee, da bleibe ich bei "meiner Methode" und lasse mich langsam nach hinten zur Hangseite fallen.
Dann landet man wenigstens sicher auf dem Popo.
Das funktioniert schon fast reflexartig und tut nicht weh.

Weitere Tipps und Anregungen sind erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1985 (14. März 2010)

bei fahrt ,ungewollt, bergab ,usw. und vorallem unerwartet endet das nicht gut


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (14. März 2010)

Nach hinten absteigen oder abspringen ist in steilem Gelände immer eine gute Idee.

Wenn aber der Abstieg nach vorne nicht mehr zu verhindern ist, dann endet so ein Bocksprung vielleicht tatsächlich weniger schmerzhaft als ein Überschlag.

@Harry: Kannst das ja nochmal irgendwo im Steilhang probieren und ein Video davon machen.


----------



## Harry_I (14. März 2010)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass das die Methode der Wahl ist. Jedoch wie überall - wenn man den Bewegungsvorrat hat, ist es sicher nicht verkehrt.

Steilhang muss ich mal schauen..  Ich lass mein Radl jedenfalls nicht nur so zum Spaß auf irgend welche Steine fallen! Deshalb auch dieser 1. Versuch im Schnee.


----------



## Boki93 (14. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185212&page=109

ok ist zwar nen fake aber so hätte es funktionieren können


----------



## LB-Biker (14. März 2010)

die Fotos zeigen schon das Proble, wenn man droht über den Lenket zu fallen ist man entweder gegen einen Gegenstand gefahren oder befindet sich in extremer Steillage.
Wenn es dann wirklich gelingen sollte den Lenker per sprung zu passieren, bekommt man höstwahrscheinlicch das Bike gegen den Hinterkopf.


----------



## Gumpi (14. März 2010)

wo ist bei bild 2 und 3 der biker mit dem blauen shirt bitte?
und der rucksack liegt schon im kaktus ausserhalb des bildrandes!!


----------



## mspitzmu (15. März 2010)

Moin,

also ich mach das auch ganz gerne - gerade aufm Trail. 
Ab einer gewissen Körpergröße ist das kein Problem .. ein Bein ein wenig lupfen und schon kann man quasi über den lenker laufen ... gerade wenn man seitlich zum Hang fährt geht das super - shice ist nur wenn der Hintermann zu dicht dran is und einem dann volle Kanone übers Bike fährt/drin stecken bleibt.


----------



## Beorn (15. März 2010)

Mal davon abgesehn, dass ein Verlassen des Rades m.e. selten wirklich kontrolliert abläuft, versuch ich wenns übern Lenker geht direkt in eine Judorolle vorwärts überzugehn, man kommt wieder in den Stand und kann den restlichen Schwung mit einigen schnellen Schritten abbauen, was Einen auch aus dem Gefahrenbereich des hintererfliegenden Rades bringt. Wenns ganz steil ist und mein Hinterrad sowieso den A**** furcht, dann lass ich mich zum Berg hin kippen.


----------



## dubbel (15. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ7gyxUmJ4A"]YouTube- Extreme Bike Dismount[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (15. März 2010)

vielleicht hätten die beiden den Bocksprung mal üben sollen?


----------



## LB-Biker (15. März 2010)

Du sagst es schon ganz richtig, sie hätten es ÜBEN sollen.
Vorrausgesetzt man kann die Bewegungen im Schlaf vollziehen kann der Bocksprung eine sinnvolle Alternative zu " auf die Fresse fallen" sein.
Aber wenn man das nur 2-3 mal macht, fehlt einem das Wissen in einer Notsituation einfach.


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2010)

Grundsätzlich ist Sturztraining immer gut, aber jeder Sturz ist anders und geht häufig so schnell das man keine Zeit mehr zum reagieren hat. 
Wie schon angesprochen, versuch mal den Bocksprung bei 30 - 40km/h, mal sehen ob der immer noch so gut klappt. Die Technik ist eher was wenn man Schritttempo fährt.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (15. März 2010)

die Technik ist auf jeden fall immer einen Versuch wert wenn es bei nem Sturz vorwärts über den Lenker geht. Wenn man es schaft sich zu lösen und nicht hängenbleibt gehts zumindest nicht mit dem Kopf vorraus. Ich habe mit der Technik auf jeden Fall schon den ein oder anderen Sturz verharmlost.

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (15. März 2010)

schön, dass ihr beim sturz offenbar noch zeit habt zu entscheiden wie kreativ ihr fallt, nicht aber dafür den sturz zu verhindern.
Was sicherlich besser hilft als irgentwelche "Falltechniken" sind vernünftige protektoren und ein gut trainierter muskel- und sehnenapparat.

Ich halte die natürlichste reaktion (seitlich über die Schulter und den Kopf abrollen und dann abschlagen also Judorolle) für die machbarste und trainierbarste. Also so:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rizlP_I0E6c&feature=related"]YouTube- Judo Lessons for Beginners : How to Do a Judo Front Fall with Roll[/ame]

Im steilhängen sehe ich das Problem, dass man beim Bocksprung vielleicht zu schnell ist, um sich noch zu fangen, außerdem gewinnt man durch den Bocksprung zusätzlich an höhe, in steilhängen eher schlecht. Zudem sind die meisten hänge mit wurzeln besetzt und steinig oder sandig, man kann mit dem Fuß hängen bleiben oder ausrutschen und sich böse verletzen. Wenn man in den Hang fällt und sich abrollt, dann rollt man halt über Hindenisse drüber und hat vielleicht blaue Flecken, weil man ja nicht hängen bleiben kann.


----------



## oBATMANo (15. März 2010)

Um die Mitfahrer zu unterhalten taugts auf jeden Fall.
Aber zu mehr wohl eher nicht.
Hat man für solche Kunststücke noch Zeit, kann man auch anständig absteigen oder den Sturz gar vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (15. März 2010)

Danke Jetpilot, dass du ein Video zur Judorolle eingestellt hast . Dann kann sich jeder ein Bild davon machen, was gemeint ist.

Das funktioniert natürlich am Besten, wenn man Judo macht/gemacht hat, dann hat man das intus. Ich konnte im Schulsport keinen Purzelbaum, weil die Bewegung unnatürlich ist, es kam immer eine Judorolle dabei raus.
Das geht auch noch mit mehr Speed, als Flugrolle, das würde in etwa dem Abgang übern Lenker entsprechen.
Abklatschen halte ich minimal, eher eine Stabilisierung in der Seitenlage, es könnte einiges auf dem Boden liegen.

Ich mach das nur nicht, wenn meinen Laptop nicht im Rucksack hab, ansonsten im Gelände die erste Wahl. Kann man auf einer Wiese üben, wie der Kerl es beschreibt, ruhig aus dem Gehen oder dann auch Laufen, es muss automatisiert werden, wie jede Notfalltechnik, ob Bocksprung oder Rolle. Lustig ist, wenn eine Reihe Leute dasteht und einer willkürlich einen um den anderen nach vorne schuckt. Wer da keinen Ausfallschritt macht, sondern rollt, der hat es ganz gut drinne!

Viel Spaß beim üben!


----------



## Feierkater (16. März 2010)

Oh das hätte ich auch mal üben sollen, bin am Sonntag auch das erste mal über den Lenker abgestiegen nur nicht so elegant.

Dachte ich müsste mal durch nen Autograben fahren, der sah auch sehr flach aus nur leider war er das im endefekt dann nicht  rums hat es gemacht meine Tallas Gaben hat voll eingefedert und dann kam er stillstand nur die Masse auf dem Fahrrad war nur in voller Bewegung und es hat mich voll auf die Schnautze gehauen. 

Dabei hab ich mir noch mein Garmin in die Brust gegrammt, schöner blauer Fleck ist da mitten auf dem Brustbein geblieben.

Aber das Rad ist noch heile .


----------



## Saddamchen (16. März 2010)

Habe hier mal einen "Lehrbuch"  Bocksprung von mir im steilen Gelände.
Bin  katzengleich unterhalb meiner "Sicherung"  auf einem Waldweg ohne eine Schramme gelandet. Eine Judorolle wäre an der Stelle glaube ich nicht die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Also für einen "gelungenen" Bocksprung ist die Landezone das A und O  . Klickis tragen auch nicht unbedingt zum Gelingen bei!

Salve
Bernd
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/118912]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Harry_I (16. März 2010)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass der Bocksprung das NonPlusUltra ist, jedoch halte ich die Judorolle für nicht ganz ungefährlich!
Man kommt aus einer ganz anderen Höhe und auf hartem Untergrund auf.
Ohne Protektoren kann das böse enden! (ich hatte schon mal bei einem Sturz mit ähnlicher Bewegung wie bei der Judorolle eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur mit einer Schultereckgelenksprengung)

Das mit dem Bocksprung nehme ich mir echt vor, wenn ich einen verblockten Trail hinunterfahre. Ist mir schon mal passiert, dass das Vorderrad einfach nicht mehr weiterrollen wollte. Ich war nicht schnell und wäre lieber auf den Füßen statt auf den Händen gelandet.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. März 2010)

Die Judorolle ist nur dann nicht ungefährlich, wenn man sie nicht beherrscht. Man landet ja nicht auf den Händen, sondern rollt sich über unterarm=> ellenbogen=> schulter=>Rücken=> Abklatschen geschmeidig ab. 
Eigentlich halte ich die Art des Fallens aber für unwichtig, ich denke, es ist am wichtigsten, dass die Fallbewegung "natürlich" ist, man also keinen komplizierten Bewegungsablauf durchführen muss um sicher zu fallen.
Wenn dabei zufällig der Bocksprung bei rauskommt, wunderbar, aber man sollte es auf keinen fall erzwingen. 
Was mich halt beim Bocksprung stört, ist das man beim bocksprung im Gelände ja auch mit dem Fuß irgentwo hängen bleiben kann und dann knallt man voll mit der Fr**** in dem Boden (hab ich schonmal gesehen, ein Kumpel vom mir ist mal in der 7.Klasse beim rennen zum Bus in nen Kabel auf der Straße hängen geblieben und mit dem Gesicht auf den Bürgersteig geknallt, dass man es aus 50m noch gehört hat. Die Bewegung nach vorne ist zur fallenergie noch hinzugekommen, der Verfangene Fuß war dabei eine Art Drehpunkt => Schädelfraktur, schwere Gehirnerschütterung, gebrochene Nase, ingsgesammt 8 Wochen Krankenhaus und 1 Jahr kein Sport und der hatte noch glück!)

Ehrlichgesagt würde ich einen verblockten und steilen Trail *nie* ohne Protektoren runterfahren wollen.
Downhiller mit nem FF und vollständiger Schutzkleidung und nem Big bike mit 180+mm federweg und Versteifungen überall sind m.E. weniger bekloppt als diese Kamikaze-marathon-racer, die mit ihren Leichbau rädern, spd Pedalen, sattel hoch und bloß ner nusschaale aufm kop mit 50 sachen irgentwelche Pisten runterballern. Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## snoopz (20. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Kamikaze-marathon-racer, die mit ihren Leichbau rädern, spd Pedalen, sattel hoch und bloß ner nusschaale aufm kop mit 50 sachen irgentwelche Pisten runterballern. Aber jedem das seine...



Davon sind mir letzten Sonntag welche begegnet - Alle drei mit Hardtail und Federweg <= 100mm, einer sogar mit Carbonbike und alle mit Nußschale auf dem Kopf. und das auf Treppen. Und nicht nur drei Stufen, sondern mehr so 50, mit Kurve drin.


----------



## thomas.h (20. März 2010)

Das mit dem Bocksprung ist gar nicht so ungefährlich:
Wenn du verblockt abfährst und das Vorderrad hängen bleibt, hauts dich nach vorne. Im Gegenzug dazu bleibt der Lenker relativ ortsfest/von dir aus gesehen hinten und bewegt sich vor allem nach unten. Wenn du deine Hände dabei länger als notwendig am Lenker lässt, bleibst du quasi hängen und holst dir einen Drehimpuls, der deinen Schultergürtel in Richtung des Lenkers zieht - also eine Bremsung und einen Zug nach unten - das heißt, dein Kopf wird in Richtung verblockten Boden gezogen, die Füße dabei in die Luft... Das geht wirklich nur, wenn du sehr langsam fährst - und da ist die Frage, ob du den Bocksprung denn brauchst.

Ich persönlich springe einfach immer ab. Ich hab das nie trainiert, es ist einfach der Naturinstinkt: "Wirds gefährlich, spring mal lieber ab!" Rutschs Rad seitlich weg, spring ich seitlich ab. Bleib ich vorne hängen, spring ich über den Lenker ab. Kippe ich beim Wheelie nach hinten, spring ich nach hinten ab. Ich bin schon oft über den Lenker abgegangen (insbesondere früher mit meiner CC-Schüssel), aber gottlob noch immer mit den Füßen gelandet. Interessanterweise geht das sogar mit Clickpedalen!


----------



## mspitzmu (21. März 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ... mit 50 sachen irgentwelche Pisten runterballern. Aber jedem das seine...



jo jedem das seine - nur weil man hardtail fährt darf man nicht schnell sein ? tsts *g*


----------



## jan84 (21. März 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Davon sind mir letzten Sonntag welche begegnet - Alle drei mit Hardtail und Federweg <= 100mm, einer sogar mit Carbonbike und alle mit Nußschale auf dem Kopf. und das auf Treppen. Und nicht nur drei Stufen, sondern mehr so 50, mit Kurve drin.



Man kanns einfach nicht verallgemeinern. Unterm Strich ist ein gesundes Risikobewusstsein (Was kann schiefgehen?, wie wahrscheinlich ist das? was passiert wenns Schiefgeht?, kann ich damit leben?) das Wichtigste. Hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden mit wieviel/wenig Schutz/Federweg/"Wahnsinn" er unterwegs ist. Je näher man an persöhnliche Grenzen (die man auch kennen sollte) kommt, desto weniger darf man sich von außen beeinflussen lassen. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jetpilot (21. März 2010)

mspitzmu schrieb:


> jo jedem das seine - nur weil man hardtail fährt darf man nicht schnell sein ? tsts *g*



Wo steht da was von Hardtail? Es ging mir nur um diese Kamikazepiloten die sehr schnell bergab rasen, ohne (meiner Meinung nach) adäquates Material. 
(Kleine Bremsscheiben, reifen mit relativ wenig grip und Pannenschutz (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ein Platten bei 50 km/h ist gefährlich ist), keine Schutzkleidung, leichtbauteile, die nicht so belastbar sind wie die eines Freeriders oder Enduros)

Ich sag ja nicht das ich schlecht finde wie die fahren, ich würde es nur nie selber so machen...

P.S.:Es gibt auch 4X oder Freeride Hardtails, also nichts für ungut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyX (21. März 2010)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Hab als Kind 2 Jahre Judo trainiert, mit 17 (bin jetzt 23) wieder die Falltechniken damals in einer eher esoterischen Kampfkunst wieder aufgenommen. Ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich ziemlich gute Reaktionen habe und die Fallschule/Abrolltechniken recht gut beherrsche.  

Hat mir einmal wirklich den Arsch gerettet. Mit ca. 50 Sachen an parkendem Auto vorbei, das rückwärts raus ist. Hab die Hinterseite mit dem Lenker gestriffen und 3 Meter später hats mich gelegt. Resultat: Leicht verstauchtes Gelenk und eine leicht aufgeschürfte Handinnenfläche. Saumässig Glück gehabt. Bin ganz locker gefallen und hab den Sturz abgefedert und mit dem Gesicht 10 cm vorm Boden stehen geblieben (bin seitlich nach vorne gefallen).  

Anderes Mal: Nasser Gullideckel + scharfe Kurve + Vorderbremse: Richtig gelegt, bevor ich es überhaupt gemerkt habe. Mit dem Kinn auf die Strasse geknallt (gottseidank nur blauer Fleck hier) und sonst hat noch einiges weh getan. 

Meine Meinung: Gute Reaktionen und Körperbeherrschung  alleine reichen oft nicht aus, besonders wenn man sich nicht auf die Gefahren einstellt. Vor kurzem auf dem Nachhauseweg (müde nach der Arbeit): Passantin überquert Strasse, kurz vor erreichen der anderen Seite dreht sie unerwartet ohne zu schauen um. Ich war mental überhaupt nicht auf Ausweichmanöver eingestellt und es war verdammt knapp. 
(Bin einen Berg runtergekommen).


----------



## mspitzmu (21. März 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Je näher man an persöhnliche Grenzen (die man auch kennen sollte) kommt, desto weniger darf man sich von außen beeinflussen lassen.



Gut geschrieben /sign


----------



## Tion (21. März 2010)

Habe als kleener irgendwann mal Judo gemacht und die Rolle ist irgendwie drin. Hat mir schon mehrmals den Arsch gerettet - das abrollen mach ich automatisch  (zum Glück)

PS: Wenn ich (oder Mann/Frau) kann, dann den Hobel nach hinten verlassen - los lassen und nach hinten absteigen.


----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2010)

Die Fallrolle zu können, ist definitiv ein hilfreicher Reflex, schützt aber nicht vor im Trail befindlichen Wurzeln oder Steinen. 
Vorausschauend fahren scheint mir pers. eher das Mittel der Wahl.
Und das "beherrschen" der Vorderradbremse.


----------



## paule123 (21. März 2010)

man kann statt judorolle auch vorwärtssaltos üben, zb aufm trampolin. ich glaube das wichtige ist das man keine angst vor der vorwärtsdrehbewegung hat. wenns dann übern lenker geht einfach rollen und schon landet man nicht mit dem gesicht zuerst. hat mir mal bei nem sturz auf ner 20% gefälle strasse mit schotter in der kurve einiges gerettet.


----------



## thomas.h (22. März 2010)

Ich kenne ja eure Trails nicht, aber den Salto übern Lenker oder das Drüberrollen als Allheilmittel anzupreisen... Das schau ich mir hier in den Alpen an.

Grüße


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Ich kenne ja eure Trails nicht, aber den Salto übern Lenker oder das Drüberrollen als Allheilmittel anzupreisen... Das schau ich mir hier in den Alpen an.
> 
> Grüße




Aber wenn Du in den Alpen über den Lenker gehst (auf dem richtigen Trail) musst Du dir eh keine Gedanken mehr machen wie Du dich abrollst.


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2010)

Am besten nach hinten absteigen. Lieber eine Po-Landung als ein Face-Plant - und lieber Kratzer am Bike als Gips an den Gliedern


----------



## thomas.h (22. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du in den Alpen über den Lenker gehst (auf dem richtigen Trail) musst Du dir eh keine Gedanken mehr machen wie Du dich abrollst.



Genau, da rollt sichs von ganz alleine 

Wie funktioniert das nach hinten absteigen in der beschriebenen Vorderrad bleibt stecken Situation?
Wenn ich da nach hinten abhüpfen kann, dann bleib ich doch gleich am Rad sitzen...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (22. März 2010)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. 

Die nach hinten Abstiegsmethode klappt doch nur wenn ich eh schon mit dem Gefühl in eine Passage fahren werde das ich die nicht schaffen werde und deshalb zu weit nach hinten gehe, zu sehr bremse und dadurch zu wenig Grip am Vorderrad habe, dies blockiert oder wegrutscht und dadurch den Sturz provoziert.
Wenn ich mit Druck auf dem VR in eine Passage fahre und das Rad nicht weitermöchte bleibt mir doch gar nichts anderes über als über den Lenker zu gehen, sonst könnte man das Rad ja auch noch über das Hindernis drüberdrücken. Offene Bremsen immer vorausgesetzt. 
Wenns nicht anders geht, übern Lenker, einen Tritt für den Fuss suchen welcher als erstes den Boden berühren wird, auf jeden Fall versuchen auszulaufen und wenn das nicht möglich ist kommt erst die Judorolle ins Spiel, ich brech mir nämlich lieber die Haksen als irgendwas am Rücken.
Happy falling.


----------



## thomas.h (22. März 2010)

Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht direkt verlinken, aber die Bilderserie lohnt sich auch.
http://www.biking-hiking.at/2009/09/das-kreuz-mit-dem-kreuz/ Bild Nr 38 (Vorderrad steckt) und Bild 39 (Absprung) zeigt sehr schön, was am einfachsten und effektivsten ist.
Also wer in solchem Gelände eine Judorolle zaubert, sollte einen dicken Rückenprotektor anziehen. Wobei ich das nichtmal ohnen Protektor machen würde, wenn auch nur 1 kleine Wurzel am Boden liegen würde. Einen Sturz auf den Rücken würd ich nicht nur nicht absichtlich herausfordern, sondern um jeden Preis vermeiden! Lieber ein angeschlagenes Knie, als ein Wirbelbruch.
Meine "Sollbruchstelle", wenn sichs auf die Füße nicht ausgehen sollte, ist der Oberschenkel/Po. Hier sind große Muskeln, die man anspannen kann und so gut abdämpfen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Harry_I (22. März 2010)




----------



## Ratinger (22. März 2010)

Judorolle, schön und gut. Kann ich, und gibt mir Sicherheit.

Mir fehlt bei dieser Diskussion noch das Trennen vom Bike.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es wirklich egal, wie man absteigt. Einige haben hier von Techniken im Steilen erzählt, wo sie sich zum Hang kippen lassen.
Klingt sinnvoller als der Bocksprung, ist aber wurscht, denn der Bocksprung bringts in der richtigen Situation auch.
Wie man in Harry I `s Bild sehr schön sehen kann, hat der Biker noch nicht entschieden, sich vom Bike zu trennen und reckt sehr schön das Kinn vor um es als Knautschzone anzubieten. Wenn der den Lenker nicht loslässt, knallts dann in der Kauleiste und so verkrampft wie der wirkt, entscheidet der nix mehr.




Das Problem hat bei meiner Freundin auch mal zu nem Kieferbruch geführt. Mein Bruder hat sich auch mal vom Motorrad nicht getrennt und somit war das Schlüsselbein durch. Worauf ich hinaus will, ist daß die Absteigbewegung eigentlich eine Synthese aus Biketrennung und Abfangbewegung ist. Besonderes Gewicht bekommt die Biketrennung ja noch durch Klickpedale. 
Für meinen Teil bringe ich meiner Freundin jetzt auch noch die Judorolle bei und jetzt in der Anfangsphase mit Klickies muß sie permanent das Ausklicken üben. Zusätzlich hat sie bei jeder Tour nen Rucksack auf, mit einer PET Flasche drin als Rückenprotektor, was mir auch immer geholfen hat.
Die Abfang- und die Trenn-Bewegung muß eigentlich so gut eingeschliffen werden, daß alles ohne Panik und Verkrampfen passiert. 

Ich selber roll gerne über den Rucksack ab und schau zu, daß große Muskelgruppen den Aufprall abdämpfen. Außerdem entscheide ich lieber mal zu stürzen/abzusteigen und mich bequem abzurollen, als mich hoffnungsvoll am Lenker festzukrampfen.


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2010)

Lemming schrieb:


> Die nach hinten Abstiegsmethode klappt doch nur wenn ich eh schon mit dem Gefühl in eine Passage fahren werde das ich die nicht schaffen werde (...)



Naja, das sehe ich anders. Mein Beispiel: Ich fuhr einen Trail recht zügig, der plötzlich in eine unregelmäßige Treppe überging. Da ich nur mein 80mm-Fully unter dem Po hatte merkte ich nach den ersten Treppenabschnitten, dass ich zu schnell bin und es mich gleich nach vorne schleudert. Also mache ich den Notabstieg nach hinten bei recht schnellem Tempo und lande mit dem Po auf der Treppe - nichts passiert, Situation gerettet.

Aber klar, wenn das VR schon irgendwo festhängt, ist so ein Notabstieg nicht möglich.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## snoopz (22. März 2010)

Biketrennung scheint mir auch wesentlich wichtiger als eine formvollendete Landung. Nicht so sehr, daß einem die Kiste nicht ins Kreuz fliegt (das ist schon schmerzhaft genug), sondern mehr, daß man nicht mit dem Fuß in Speichen, Rahmendreieck etc. gerät und sich das Knie rausdreht, Sehnen reißt etc. Der Körper hält ne Menge aus, solange man nur irgendwo landen muß, und sei es auch auf Felsen. Aber Dreh- und Hebelbewegungen sind einfach saugefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (22. März 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Davon sind mir letzten Sonntag welche begegnet - Alle drei mit Hardtail und Federweg <= 100mm, einer sogar mit Carbonbike und alle mit Nußschale auf dem Kopf. und das auf Treppen. Und nicht nur drei Stufen, sondern mehr so 50, mit Kurve drin.



und? wer es nicht kann/will sollte nicht über andere her ziehen!


----------



## thomas.h (22. März 2010)

Ratinger schrieb:


> wo sie sich zum Hang kippen
> 
> Wie man in Harry I `s Bild sehr schön sehen kann, hat der Biker noch nicht entschieden, sich vom Bike zu trennen - Das Problem hat bei meiner Freundin auch mal zu nem Kieferbruch geführt.
> 
> Für meinen Teil bringe ich meiner Freundin...PET Flasche drin als Rückenprotektor




Hallo,
das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Stürzen schön und gut, da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten - und zwar je nach Sturz. Aber ich kann nicht seitlich Abrollen, wenn es das Vorderrad hängt und ich nach vorne gedrückt werde. Die Möglichkeit, prophylaktisch hinten abzusteigen kann aber durchaus sinnig sein.

Also der Biker in Haris Bild (das übrigens das von mir verlinkte ist) machts absolut richtig. Er springt im richtigen Moment ab und landet 100% kontrolliert auf beiden Beinen. Da roll ich an dieser Stelle nicht für 20 000 über meinen Rücken ab! Verkrampft schaut er, ok. Aber schaust du in der Situation wie Heidi Klum? Die Jungs fahren wirklich extremste Passagen, da kann man nicht schon 2m davor abspringen, da liegen fahren und nicht fahren halt nah beisammen. 

Also meine Freundin mag ich manchmal auch nicht, aber ihr empfehlen, sie soll sich auf den Rücken werfen und hoffen, dass eine Petflasche zufällig in dem Moment genau zwischen Stein/Wurzel und Wirbelsäule ist, nein... das lern ich nichtmal Dieter Bohlen. Aber musst du wissen, aber heul nicht, wenn sie deinetwegen im Rollstuhl sitzt.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## snoopz (22. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und? wer es nicht kann/will sollte nicht über andere her ziehen!



Klar, ich schreibe in einem anderen Thread, daß ich keine Treppen fahren kann. Kann ich auch nicht, will ich lernen.

Aber ich halte es für ziemlich gefährlich, mit winzigen Scheiben und einem Carbonhardtail ernsthaft viele Treppen runterfahren zu wollen. Schlimm finde ich nicht, daß sie Treppen fahren, sondern besonders die vielen Carbon- und anderen Leichtbauteile und die echt kleinen Scheiben. Carbon ist für diese Art der Belastung nicht wirklich gemacht. Und einen gut frequentierten Wanderweg mit gerade mal adäquaten Bremsen runterzufahren ist nicht nur für den Fahrer selbst gefährlich.


----------



## speedy_j (22. März 2010)

dann lern beim treppenfahren als erstes, dass man da die bremsen nicht oder wenig einsetzt! je schneller man fährt, desto weniger belastung wirken auf die teile.
ob die nun aus carbon oder leicht oder klein sind, spielt kaum eine rolle!


----------



## jan84 (22. März 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Klar, ich schreibe in einem anderen Thread, daß ich keine Treppen fahren kann. Kann ich auch nicht, will ich lernen.
> 
> Aber ich halte es für ziemlich gefährlich, mit winzigen Scheiben und einem Carbonhardtail ernsthaft viele Treppen runterfahren zu wollen. Schlimm finde ich nicht, daß sie Treppen fahren, sondern besonders die vielen Carbon- und anderen Leichtbauteile und die echt kleinen Scheiben. Carbon ist für diese Art der Belastung nicht wirklich gemacht. Und einen gut frequentierten Wanderweg mit gerade mal adäquaten Bremsen runterzufahren ist nicht nur für den Fahrer selbst gefährlich.



Hi, 

das ist einfach falsch. Alu kann genausowenig für die Belastung gemacht sein wie Carbon, das hängt von der Konstruktion und nicht vom Material ab. 
Die Scheibengröße ist in den allermeisten Fällen wo man wirklich Gas geben kann völlig unkritisch. Der begrenzende Faktor was die Verzögerung angeht ist in der Regel der Reifen, die Scheibengröße ist nur ne Frage der Handkraft und der Standfestigkeit. Eine sich verabschiedene Bremse (überhitzung) kündigt sich an. 

Wenn man in einem Tempo unterwegs ist wo Stürze absehbar auftreten sollte man halt immer den Plan B im Hinterkopf haben. In verblockten Passagen kann man mit anderen Stürzen rechnen als in Highspeed Passagen (und auch jeweils mit angepasster Schutzkleidung oder angepasstem Fahrstil unterwegs sein). Gerade wenn man langsamer unterwegs ist sieht man doch in der Regel bei der Einfahrt in eine schwierige Passage wie man wahrscheinlich stürzt wenn man stürzt, entsprechend kann man sich eben den Plan B (Übern Lenker absteigen, wo landen? ; nach hinten absteigen, Bike festhalten oder fallen lassen? ; sich zur Seite fallen lassen? ;  sich an nem bestimmten Baum/Fels festhalten) zurechtlegen. Ein gutes Balancegefühl kann einem hier auch oft den Arsch retten, wenn man nen Trackstand auch mim Vorder-/Hinterrad auf ner 40cm Stufe sicher kann hat man oft einen "Notausgang mehr".

Bei allem was unerwartet kommt, gerade bei höherem Tempo, sind Protektoren und nen ordentliches Muskelgerüst einfach am wichtigsten. Da ist es doch oft einfach nur Glückssache wo man landet. Ich zitier mich nochmal selbst . 



> [...] Unterm Strich ist ein gesundes Risikobewusstsein (Was kann schiefgehen?, wie wahrscheinlich ist das? was passiert wenns Schiefgeht?, kann ich damit leben?) das Wichtigste. Hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden mit wieviel/wenig Schutz/Federweg/"Wahnsinn" er unterwegs ist. Je näher man an persöhnliche Grenzen (die man auch kennen sollte) kommt, desto weniger darf man sich von außen beeinflussen lassen.



Ich denke viele/die meisten Stürze (Rennen ausgenommen) lassen sich durch ein ehrlich selbstreflektiertes Fahren und eine realistische Selbsteinschätzung vermeiden.  Jeder ist für sich selbst und für das was er verursacht selbst verantwortlich, was einem ein bestimmter Spaß wert ist muss man selbst entscheiden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann lern beim treppenfahren als erstes, dass man da die bremsen nicht oder wenig einsetzt! je schneller man fährt, desto weniger belastung wirken auf die teile.
> ob die nun aus carbon oder leicht oder klein sind, spielt kaum eine rolle!



da muss ich ihm Recht geben, wenn Du auf einer Treppe zu viel bremst, kannst Du gleich Harrys Bocksprung testen.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. März 2010)

oder ich macht den sattel runter und geh nach hinten. Bevor ich da vornübergehe, rutscht das VR durch. (ok, wenn man hängen bleibt ist nichts zu machen, auf treppen aber unwarscheinlich)


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (22. März 2010)

Um auf Treppen zu stürzen muss man sich schon reichlich ungeschickt anstellen, da diese doch meistens an Regelmäßigkeit und Vorhersehbarkeit kaum zu überbieten sind.

Prinzipiell sollte sich jeder Biker aber immer vorher darüber im Klaren sein, ob er über die erforderliche Fahrtechnik für eine bestimmte Passage verfügt oder nicht.

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich auch jedem empfehlen lieber mehr Zeit auf das Üben von Fahrtechnik zu verwenden, als auf das Erlernen von Sturztechnik. Wer über die erste verfügt, braucht die zweite recht selten.

Wieviel Schutzausrüstung man dabei trägt sollte immer davon abhängen, wie weit man die eigenen Fähigkeiten ausreizt. Da kann für den einen ein asphaltierter Parkplatz gefährlicher sein, als für den anderen eine schwindelerregend steile Treppe...


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2010)

Manche Treppen sind jedoch in der Hinsicht nicht easy, dass sie immer wieder durch Zwischenebenen unterbrochen werden. Da muss man bremsen, weil sonst kommt man in die doofe Situation, dass man für die nächste kleine Treppe zu schnell zum runterfahren ist. Das ist mir mal als Anfänger passiert. Ich wollte eine Zwischentreppe fahren und nicht springen, doch da es bergab ging, war ich dafür zu schnell


----------



## Ratinger (23. März 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Also der Biker in Haris Bild (das Ã¼brigens das von mir verlinkte ist) machts absolut richtig. Er springt im richtigen Moment ab und landet 100% kontrolliert auf beiden Beinen. Da roll ich an dieser Stelle nicht fÃ¼r 20 000â¬ Ã¼ber meinen RÃ¼cken ab! Verkrampft schaut er, ok. Aber schaust du in der Situation wie Heidi Klum? Die Jungs fahren wirklich extremste Passagen, da kann man nicht schon 2m davor abspringen, da liegen fahren und nicht fahren halt nah beisammen.
> 
> Also meine Freundin mag ich manchmal auch nicht, aber ihr empfehlen, sie soll sich auf den RÃ¼cken werfen und hoffen, dass eine Petflasche zufÃ¤llig in dem Moment genau zwischen Stein/Wurzel und WirbelsÃ¤ule ist, nein... das lern ich nichtmal Dieter Bohlen. Aber musst du wissen, aber heul nicht, wenn sie deinetwegen im Rollstuhl sitzt.
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe, Thomas




Hallo Thomas,

ich meinte das Bild. (danke, wegen Dir hab ich endlich gelernt Bilder zu velinken!) 






Wenn Du die beiden Postings meint, wo der Typ auf den Beinen aufkommt -  klar die eleganteste LÃ¶sung. HÃ¤tt mich nur mal interessiert, ob das mit  Klickies auch so gut funktioniert hÃ¤tte.


Gegen eine PET Flasche (die 1,5liter, nicht die kleinen 0,3 oder 0,5 Liter) ist aus meiner Sicht nichts einzuwenden, weil die sind bei nem kleinen Rucksack, wo sie gerade so reinpassen und daher immer zwischen RÃ¼cken und Boden kommen eine gute Knautschzone. 
Der Rucksack ist hier auch nur Hilfsmittel um den RÃ¼cken bei der Abrollbewegung zu schonen und nicht die Universalversicherung. 

Dazu kommt, daÃ Ã¼ber den RÃ¼cken abrollen (was ich meine) und sich auf den RÃ¼cken zu werfen (wie ich Dich verstanden hab) auch 2 paar Schuhe sind. Beim Abrollen wird (idealerweise!) die Abfangbewegung oft schon durch die Arme eingeleitet (wie bei einer einseitigen Rolle vorwÃ¤rts) und Ã¼ber den RÃ¼cken auf die Beine ausgeleitet. Beim "auf den RÃ¼cken werfen", stelle ich mir vor, daÃ der RÃ¼cken den StoÃ komplett abfÃ¤ngt. Hier wÃ¼rde man sich dann ausschlieÃlich auf den RÃ¼ckenprotektor verlassen, was nichts mit einer guten Falltechnik zu tun hÃ¤tte und daher auch nicht Gegenstand eines Vorschlags von mir gewesen wÃ¤re. Bei nem verblockten felsigen Untergrund, grÃ¶Ãeren Steinen, Stufen, etc. wÃ¼rd ich auch was anderes versuchen, als mich Ã¼ber den RÃ¼cken abzurollen. 

Und klar- wenn man richtig schnell unterwegs ist, dann geschieht alles ohne daÃ man irgendwas bewuÃt steuern kann. Irgendwas ist halt immer. 

Sportliche GrÃ¼Ãe
Karsten

PS: Aber schaust du in der Situation wie Heidi Klum?    schÃ¶n gelacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (23. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann lern beim treppenfahren als erstes, dass man da die bremsen nicht oder wenig einsetzt! je schneller man fährt, desto weniger belastung wirken auf die teile.
> ob die nun aus carbon oder leicht oder klein sind, spielt kaum eine rolle!





Hopi schrieb:


> da muss ich ihm Recht geben, wenn Du auf einer Treppe zu viel bremst, kannst Du gleich Harrys Bocksprung testen.



Ich schrieb, daß es sich bei dieser Treppe nicht um 5-10 Stufen handelte, sondern ca. 50. Wenn man da laufen läßt, wird man *definitiv* zu schnell um abbremsen zu können, wenn ein Wanderer/Hund/sonstwas aus dem Gebüsch springt. Da es sich um einen Wanderweg ohne MTB-Ausschilderung handelte, ist das durchaus möglich. Auch die beschrieben Kurve in der Treppe macht das ganze nicht gerade highspeed-freundlich. Alles in allem bleibe ich dabei, daß da nicht das richtige Material unterwegs war.


----------



## thomas.h (23. März 2010)

Ratinger schrieb:


> Hätt mich nur mal interessiert, ob das mit  Klickies auch so gut funktioniert hätte.



Hallo,
sorry, da meinte ich das falsche Bild, nämlich das, wo der Typ auf den Beinen landet. Ja, mit Klickies geht das ebenfalls, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen. Frag mich aber nicht, wie...

Ok, wenn du es nur auf relativ glatten Böden machst, gehts schon besser (dass über den Rücken gerollt und nicht drauf geklatscht wird, weiß ich), aber sei mal ehrlich: Wie oft bleibt dir auf schönem, ebenen Untergrund das Vorderrad hängen?


Zum Treppenfahren: Die Treppe mit 10 Stufen vor meinem Gemeindeamt muss man nicht bremsen, ja. Nun reden wir aber von Treppen im Gelände, die erstens oft sehr steil sind, zweitens große Stufen haben und drittens meist noch blöde Kurven und kaum Auslauf. Klar, theoretisch ist je schneller, desto einfacher. Aber wenn eine Kehre in der Kurve ist, KANN ich nicht einfach nicht-bremsen.


----------



## Ratinger (23. März 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sorry, da meinte ich das falsche Bild, nämlich das, wo der Typ auf den Beinen landet. Ja, mit Klickies geht das ebenfalls, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen. Frag mich aber nicht, wie...



Gut zu wissen, daß das auch mit Klickies geht. Ich glaube, ich hatte sowas auch schonmal im wirklich Steilen und bin auch irgendwie gut rausgekommen. Trotzdem auch schon ein zwei Fällen in einem Klickie hängengeblieben....



thomas.h schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du es nur auf relativ glatten Böden machst, gehts schon besser  (dass über den Rücken gerollt und nicht drauf geklatscht wird, weiß  ich), aber sei mal ehrlich: Wie oft bleibt dir auf schönem, ebenen  Untergrund das Vorderrad hängen?


Geb Dir natürlich recht. Das Abrollen passt halt nur, wenns nicht anders geht bzw. wenn der Boden auf den man fällt, dafür geeignet ist.

Ich hatte es aber auch schon mehr als einmal, daß ich nicht vernünftig auf den Füssen gelandet bin, sondern den Sturz nur in eine Richtung lenken konnte, wo ich mich halbwegs vernünftig abrollen (oder weiter auslaufen) konnte (eben dorthin, wo es ebener/weicher ist). Das funzt hier im Bergischen Land schon gut, weil der Untergrund oft eine Mischung aus Steinen und Waldboden ist. 
Ich verstehe aber, wenn überwiegend felsiger Untergrund ist, dann geht man gedanklich ganz andere Ansätze für ne Sturzbewegung durch. 

Cheers
Karsten


Geil, ich freu mich schon auf die Zeitumstellung und abends nach der Arbeit endlich wieder den gannzen verrückten Scheiss zu fahren...


----------



## speedy_j (23. März 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Alles in allem bleibe ich dabei, daß da nicht das richtige Material unterwegs war.



obwohl dir bewiesen wurde, das es nicht relavant ist? ganz schön stur! 

am ende kommen noch welche und machen das mit felgenbremsen. soll ja auch problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> obwohl dir bewiesen wurde, das es nicht relavant ist? ganz schön stur!
> 
> am ende kommen noch welche und machen das mit felgenbremsen. soll ja auch problemlos möglich sein.



Oder ein BMXer ohne Bremsen


----------



## snoopz (23. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> obwohl dir bewiesen wurde, das es nicht relavant ist?



"Wutbert mogelt ein Beweiszeichen unter diese Plausibilitätserklärung"

Ich bin nicht so ganz überzeugt von Deinem Beweis. Ich würde mal sagen, ohne die Strecke gesehen zu haben, läßt sich schwer beurteilen, was daran wahnsinnig ist.  Vielleicht solltest Du mal hier vorbeikommen und wir fahren die Strecke zusammen.


----------



## Lemming (23. März 2010)

Ich hab hier noch ne kleine Abrollstudie von mir. Es geht natürlich auch in schlechtem Gelände mit viel Steinen aber wichtig ist unter allen Umständen versuchen zuerst auf den Beinen zu landen.  

Vorderrad bleibt hängen





Bocksprung über den Lenker und versuchen auszulaufen





Feststellen dass es ohne Abrollen nicht geht und Landezone suchen





Abrollen einleiten





Die Aussicht geniessen. 





Checken wo das Rad ist 





Nur ein kleiner Cut am Ellenbogen, sonst nichts passiert.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (23. März 2010)

So einen Bocksprung über den Lenker habe ich letzten Herbst unfreiwillig auch gemacht.
Bin auch gut aus den Klickies rausgekommen und habe den Spung gestanden.

Nur das Rad hat einen Salto in der Spurrinne gedreht und dabei beide Bremshebel abgerissen. :-(

Die restlichen Abfahrten der Tour hab ich dann geschoben.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## speedy_j (23. März 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so ganz überzeugt von Deinem Beweis.



den beweis habe ich nicht erbracht. ich verdeitige nur die fahrweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann lern beim treppenfahren als erstes, dass man da die bremsen nicht oder wenig einsetzt! je schneller man fährt, desto weniger belastung wirken auf die teile.
> ob die nun aus carbon oder leicht oder klein sind, spielt kaum eine rolle!



Gib du bitte keine Statements zur Haltbarkeit von Biketeilen ab!!


----------



## [elvis] (31. März 2010)

fragt mal so ´nen Parcours oder Freerun-Sportler, die können aus jeder Situation elegant fallen/absteigen, ohne sich zu verletzen


----------



## schwebbs (31. März 2010)

der bocksprung hört sich interessant an, aber ob ich den kontrolliert hinbekomme wenn ich auf irgendeinem trail dabei bin einen abgang zu machen ist was anderes.


----------



## 525Rainer (1. April 2010)

in dem video mach ich auch einen kleinen absteiger über den lenker:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5252

ich finde das wichtigste ist dass man sich sehr früh entscheidet abzusteigen. am besten kann man das üben wenn man zuhause endos bis zum totpunkt auf einer wiese macht und einfach mal 50 mal so spät wies geht übern lenker absteigt. da findet man ein gefühl dafür wann es wirklich zu spät ist.

man darf keine hemmumgen haben das rad wegzustossen egal wo und wie es landet. teile und räder kann man schneller reparieren als den körper.

ich versuche immer auf den füssen zu landen weil sich bei einem schnelleren und steileren abgang soviel energie aufstaut das eine rolle nicht reichen würde sondern man 10m auslaufen muss.

richtig angst habe ich eigentlich nur davor dass ich mich am rad verhedere und es mich zu boden reisst oder dass ich beim abspringen mit den füssen auf einem gelenkmordenden stein lande. beides kam auch schon vor und hat mir verletzungen beschert.


----------



## morpheus1283 (1. April 2010)

50mal Absteigen, schön und gut, aber wenn ich den Punkt habe, wo es vorn rüber geht,und zu langsam bin, dann knallt mir das Rad aber sowas von ins Kreutz...glaub da hat man schon nachm ersten mal genug für die nächsten 2 Wochen, wenn nicht noch länger.

Ist mir selbst schon passiert...man vergisst halt das "auslaufen" beim Üben, wobei man ja nicht läuft, sonder an dem Punkt eigentlich nur abspringt und da der Fehler liegt.

Das geht dann im Falle eines verblockten VR bei ner Tour einfacher, da man den Schwung aus der Fahrt gleich mit nimmt und ausläuft


----------



## snoopz (1. April 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> teile und räder kann man schneller reparieren als den körper.



Je nach schwere der Verletzung repariert sich der Körper aber für Lau selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (1. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Ich schrieb, daß es sich bei dieser Treppe nicht um 5-10 Stufen handelte, sondern ca. 50. Wenn man da laufen läßt, wird man *definitiv* zu schnell um abbremsen zu können, wenn ein Wanderer/Hund/sonstwas aus dem Gebüsch springt. Da es sich um einen Wanderweg ohne MTB-Ausschilderung handelte, ist das durchaus möglich. Auch die beschrieben Kurve in der Treppe macht das ganze nicht gerade highspeed-freundlich. Alles in allem bleibe ich dabei, daß da nicht das richtige Material unterwegs war.



Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach das geeignete Material? DH-Bike und kompletter Satz Protektoren? Wenn ja, glaubst du nicht daß du übertreibst?
Mit was für Material denkst du denn ist man rumgefahren bevor du auf den Zug aufgesprungen bist? Auch damals ist man Treppen runtergefahren - UNGEFEDERT, mit Cantis usw. Zugegebenermassen nicht so schnell, eh klar. Ich bin '94 oder '95 den WC in Kaprun mit nem HT mitgefahren und habs auch überlebt.
Man braucht halt etwas Schneid und Körperbeherrschung und nicht die komplette Ausrüstung laut Bike-Bravos.

Noch was: Es soll Rennradler geben, die bei manchen Abfahrten 100 und mehr Km/h draufbekommen. Und das Ganze sogar ohne Discs, Federgabeln, Protektoren, etc. pp.


----------



## snoopz (1. April 2010)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach das geeignete Material?



Natürlich ist man früher sowas auch ohne Federung und mit Cantis runtergefahren. Aber mehr, weil es nichts anderes gab denn weil man das so geil fand. Heute gibt es besser geeignetes Material - warum also nicht nutzen? Nur, um Härte zu beweisen?

Auch heute kann man das ganze problemlos mit einem Hardtail fahren - man sollte es halt nur können und nicht wie ein Sack Kartoffeln auf dem Rad hängen. Als Übungspiste war das dann doch eher ungeeignet.



> Noch was: Es soll Rennradler geben, die bei manchen Abfahrten 100 und mehr Km/h draufbekommen.



Das mache ich auch, wenn ich kann - aber auf dem Rennrad auf der Straße fahrend sind "normale" Rennradbremsen auch völlig ausreichend - kein Problem mit mangelnder Traktion, DAUERNDER Kontakt mit dem Boden - das kann man nicht vergleichen.


----------



## gabarinza (1. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Natürlich ist man früher sowas auch ohne Federung und mit Cantis runtergefahren. Aber mehr, weil es nichts anderes gab denn weil man das so geil fand.



Aha, du weiß also was andere Leute geil finden oder nicht? Bist du überhaupt schon mal ein HT gefahren? Oder komplett starr?
Klar war das geil! Man kannte ja nix anderes!

Soso bei nem Rennrad bei 100 Km/h ist ne Seitenzugbremse ausreichend aber bei nem MTB auf ner Treppe mit sagen wir mal 20 Km/h muß es mindestens ne Scheibenbremse mit 185er Scheibe sein, was?
Ach ja, ich vergaß: Kann man nicht vergleichen. Bei nem RR hat man immer Traktion, da gibts keine nassen Straßen oder welche im schlechten Zustand oder Splitt/Dreck.

Wie auch immer, heute scheint die Sonne drum haben wir uns lieb und gehen........... biken.


----------



## snoopz (1. April 2010)

Na, Du wirst schon wissen, wovon Du redest.



gabarinza schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, heute scheint die Sonne drum haben wir uns lieb und gehen........... biken.



Hier regnet's in Strömen und ich muß noch arbeiten. Aber morgen wieder. Morgen.


----------



## gabarinza (1. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Na, Du wirst schon wissen, wovon Du redest.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier regnet's in Strömen und ich muß noch arbeiten. Aber morgen wieder. Morgen.



Tja da bist du zu beneiden! Bei uns mal wieder rechtzeitig zum Wochenende, kalt und Schneeregen. Zum


----------



## snoopz (1. April 2010)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Tja da bist du zu beneiden! Bei uns mal wieder rechtzeitig zum Wochenende, kalt und Schneeregen. Zum



Naja, morgen wird es nur nicht regnen. Grau und kühl wird's trotzdem. Das ganze Wochenende wird auch wieder naß.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. April 2010)




----------



## Beorn (5. April 2010)

@ 525rainer: Du kannst sicher absteigen und hast jemanden, der das auch noch photographische festhalten kann, dass es gut aussieht! Ich will auch mit Eleganz abfliegen können! Der Angelhaken in meinem Hinterrad am Wochenende hat mich nur unelegant zur Seite driften lassen und ich hab mit den Oberschenkeln gebremst.

Ich glaub Bocksprung oder Rolle ist Stilfrage, bzw. eine Frage der Gewöhnung: Man hat es mal so angefangen und so klappt es und dabei bleibt man dann, das ist alles was zählt, dass es am Ende hoffentlich nicht ganz so sehr weh tut!


----------



## Hopi (17. Mai 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit Eleganz abfliegen können!
> 
> Ich glaub Bocksprung oder Rolle ist Stilfrage, bzw. !



Du kannst es üben  ich kann dir den IXS DH in Wildbad empfehlen  dort wirst Du im Steinfeld genug Chancen haben den Bocksprung zu üben  Ich habe ihn am Samstag auch gemacht aber nicht nur vor das Rad, sondern noch über 1m tiefer ins Steinfeld. Dort ist abrollen im übrigen keine Option  oder sagen wir es anders, die letzte die man nehmen sollte


----------



## Domm. (23. Mai 2010)

Ich finde diesen Thread sehr Interessant, abgesehen von "Materialfragen".
Rainer hat es IMHO schön "auf den Punkt" gebracht.

Zum Thema PET-Flaschen.

Ich hab zwar nen Rückenprotektor, der ist aber für den Park.
Meiner ist einfach ein "nicht atmungsaktives Stück Plastik"...
aber egal wie luftig so ein Teil konstruiert ist, auf Trailtouren über
30KM + Rucksack ist kaum ein (nicht integrierter) Panzer/Rückenprotektor sinnvoll, wenn es nicht technisch überwiegen ans Limit geht.

Besser als nichts am Rücken, ist ein Rucksack mit was drin.
IMHO eine gute Übergangslösung ein Rucksack mit Trinkblasen-Tasche
mit 2 Flaschen. Da sind die Flaschen li&re von der Wirbelsäule,
und wenn der Rucksack leer ist (Schoner) bleiben sie dank Kompressionsriemen weiterhin dort. 
Ideal ist ein Rucksack mit eingebauter protektion.

Allgemein zum Thema Schutzausrüstung:
ein FF Helm schützt nicht vor Genickbruch,
ein Knieprotektor nicht unbedingt vor gerissenen Bändern,
Ein Rücken-Pro. nicht vor Steisbein-Kolisionen,
die Schulter kann man auf langen Strecken materiell schlecht schützen
...

Zusätlich oder weil man nicht ständig mit Prot. rumfährt,
ist die Technik abzusteigen sehr sehr wichtig. Und nicht eine, sondern die jeweils passende.

Ich Packe meinen Koffer mit:
- 2 Flaschen
- 2 paar Schoner
- ;-.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

